# Opera auditions



## Icke goes to trumpit (Jan 7, 2019)

Hi there
I am looking for people who have auditioned for opera and could kindly share there experiences with me.
Thing like what where you asked to do in the audition, how long it lasted, and what it was for
Thanks


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Oh wow, I've auditioned for many things in opera in many places. Programs, grants, roles, positions etc...in general the auditions never go beyond 15 minutes depending...unless you're auditioning for a specific role, you want to have a package of 5 arias (ideally in 3 languages). Once your fach is identified you may not need the 3 languages anymore. I only offer 2 unless I'm auditioning for a role in a French opera...you will usually be able to pick what you sing 1st & they will select the 2nd aria from your list...I don't want to go into too much detail here though, because I could lose the ability to post honestly lol


----------



## Icke goes to trumpit (Jan 7, 2019)

So are what you are saying is you have 5 songs of your chosen choies and they pick the ones from the list they want to hear? So are you saying they don't give you songs to practice prior to the audition

Are there any surprises, say you turn up and you are expected to sight sing any song they give to you
Do they test your range on the piano with things like majors and minors
Thanks


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Icke goes to trumpit said:


> So are what you are saying is you have 5 songs of your chosen choies and they pick the ones from the list they want to hear? So are you saying they don't give you songs to practice prior to the audition
> 
> Are there any surprises, say you turn up and you are expected to sight sing any song they give to you
> Do they test your range on the piano with things like majors and minors
> Thanks


You pick the 1st one, they pick the 2nd is how is usually works. I have seen auditions where they want you to prepare a specific selection, but that's not very common in my experience.

No, no surprises like that or testing of your range. They want you to prepare & sing what you sing best.


----------



## Icke goes to trumpit (Jan 7, 2019)

Bonatan you have a pm


----------

